# Sling enclosure



## Rachel87 (Jan 26, 2017)

I've bought this ready to house a 1 cm g.pulchripes sling. Have I made enough air holes in it or shall I put a few more? There's none in the lid.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 26, 2017)

pics?


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeh forgot that part

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana (Jan 26, 2017)

How big are your holes there? If the tarantula's carapace will fit through them then the tarantula could get out easily. For my purposes the number of holes would be fine though once you're out of the delicate sling stage you might want to add a few more.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 26, 2017)

well, it looks perfectly fine. ^^^^ thats good advice right there.


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Roughly 1-2 mm.


----------



## Sana (Jan 26, 2017)

If my guess of carapace size on a 1 cm tarantula is good then you should be fine.


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Great thanks.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2017)

That's huge.   This is what I would keep it in...in fact its a pulchripes of the same size.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 27, 2017)

It's 8 cm wide
11cm long
7 cm high
I was going to just buy a 16oz cup for it but thought this would be better.


----------



## Shudragon (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks to be a fancy rectangular deli cup guys.

Jokes aside I'm a new T owner as well and always house mine in spaces they will grow into rather than as space efficient as possible. As long as they find their food why does it matter right?


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 27, 2017)

That's what I was thinking. I don't think it will be too big and I'm going to fill most of it with substrate too.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2017)

Shudragon said:


> Looks to be a fancy rectangular deli cup guys.
> 
> Jokes aside I'm a new T owner as well and always house mine in spaces they will grow into rather than as space efficient as possible. As long as they find their food why does it matter right?


Larger enclosures enduce small terrestrials to hide a lot....making them much harder to monitor.....this constant hiding also means they are out hunting a lot less...leading to significantly slower growth rates....will it harm them, no....but most people want their slings to eventually grow out of this stage.

I did long term experiments with small terrestrials and the results told a lot.  What I did was to put slings (N. chromatus, G. pulchripes and A. ezendami) in small condiment cups, normal condiment cups, and finally right into 16oz deli cups.  Almost without exception the ones in the largest enclosures hid virtually all the time, not even emerging to feed as their siblings in smaller enclosures ate everything, just about every time.

When I concluded the experiment, all the ones in the smaller enclosures were already upgraded to larger enclosures as they were all over 2".  When I finally dug up the ones in the larger enclosures, I was surprised to see that their sized varied from 1/2" to 3/4" (one had died).....They actually didn't look much different than when they were originally put in....yet all the siblings had full adult colors and looked like little adults.

Smaller enclosures increase growth rates and thereby, decrease mortality rates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok so in oz what size would you say is a good size for the sling?


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2017)

See post #10


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 27, 2017)

What size is that? The site I'm buying from does 12 and 16 oz pots.


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 230094
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS

If you can find a condiment cup or really small deli cup it works best.  This is similar to what burger and other fast food restaurants provide for ketchup or sauces.  I use 5.5 ounce deli cups for that size T.  It is still over-sized some with 5.5 oz but does prevent you from upsetting the substrate when you open the lid better in my opinion.  A 12 or 16 oz cup is way too big.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 27, 2017)

You can check with the deli section of your grocery store or restaurants for free ones.  Otherwise, if you have a big box store like Walmart, Tesco, etc. nearby, they may sell the small plastic cups with lids in quantity in the section where picnic supplies are kept.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2017)

Rachel87 said:


> What size is that? The site I'm buying from does 12 and 16 oz pots.


Online?? Literally any place that sells food will have them to serve condiments in...I get mine from a burger joint.  Its probably a 3oz deli cup...5 tops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeh I'm buying the t online and they sell the tubs on there for like 20p. Most places over here give you sachets of sauce so don't get them from food places.


----------



## dopamine (Jan 28, 2017)

The sterilite container you showed us will be perfect after a couple molts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah good. I've ordered a smaller container for it to start off in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

